# Ventilation



## MyHandsome (May 10, 2013)

My boy friend and I are in the process of making a new enclosure for Eva, we have vents on the side but I am a little concerned that with the placement of this enclosure even with the vents there might not be enough ventilation and air circulation. I know tegus are destructive but has anyone put a little fan in the corner just to get the air moving?? Might be a stupid idea but I just figured I'd ask.


----------



## KritterKeeper (May 10, 2013)

Just my thoughts but..since they need high humidity isnt reduced ventilation better? Id think alot of airflow would dry everything out alot faster..


----------



## anelk002 (May 10, 2013)

At same time you still want some ventilation. If not all the humidity will make mold grow. You want enough for sure flow but not too little for mildew to grow


----------

